# Öffenlicher Bereich > Betrachtungen zur Thaisprache >  Andersrum

## Greenhorn

*Andersrum*:
Die Thais (oder wir?) sprechen alles in einer anderen Reihenfolge:

Verabreden wir uns in einer "kleinen Bier Bar" muss man in Thailand sagen "Bar Bier klein (bar bier lek).

Beispiele bei zusammengesetzten Woerten:
Apfelbaum = Baumapfel (don mai aeppel)
Gartenhaus = Hausgarten (baan suan)
Badezimmer = Zimmerwasser (hong naam)
Krankenhaus = Hausgesundpflegen (roong phajaabaan)
Gemuesebeet = Beetgemuese (rong phag)
Zeugnisabschrift = Abschriftzeugnis (samnau bai suthi)
Zigarettenschachtel = Schachtelzigaretten (song burii)
Kaffeebohne = Bohnekaffee (maled gaafaeae)
......
Luemmeltuete= Beutelgesundheit (tunganamai)
 ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

> ......
> Luemmeltuete= Beutelgesundheit (tunganamai)


???????????? > Beutel-gummi-gesundheit

----------


## schiene

ich behaupte mal das die Thais richtig und wir falschrum sprechen.
Im Thai wird das Hauptwort zuerst gesagt.Bsp.:Baum,dann was an dem Baum hängt Apfel.
Ist vom logischen eigentlich besser!!

----------


## Greenhorn

Keine Ahnung, was "richtiger" oder "logischer" ist. Man sollte es halt beim "Hoeren" wissen  und beim "Sprechen" beachten, sonst wird es "lustiger".
Na ja, mit solchen lustigen Fehlern macht man bei den Thais ja gleich die Tuer auf.
 ::

----------


## wein4tler

Dafür haben unsere Thaifrauen umgekehrt das Problem mit der deutschen Sprache. 
Da kommen auch immer lustige Sachen raus.

----------


## pit

Der Weg, wie die Thai Sprache die Dinge beschreibt, ist eigentlich logischer. Vom Groben hinein ins Detail. Das vereinfacht auch die Grammatik der Sprache.

Die der unseren ist wohl die komplizierteste aller Sprachen der Welt.

Gruß Pit
 ::

----------

